# Article about ebikes in Steamboat Springs, CO - some interesting quotes



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

https://www.steamboatpilot.com/news/steamboat-considers-changing-e-bike-rules-on-city-trails/

"The BLM manages the southern side of Emerald Mountain, which includes the Ridge, Beall and Rotary trails. In Tuesday's meeting, BLM Park Ranger Gary Keeling said the BLM hasn't "really advertised" that trails are open to e-bikes, but when someone asks, they tell them e-bikes of any class are allowed. According to the memo, the BLM and the city have agreed that "it would be beneficial to have the same management plan in place to address the use of e-bikes on Emerald Mountain." "

Hmm. This makes me think that perhaps the don't ask, don't tell policy is the standard for BLM everywhere.

"Tim Price said ego is the biggest component of e-bike complaints from trail users.

"It's not people having issues with riders going too fast or things like that," he said. "It's people having issues with getting passed by somebody who they don't think deserves it, which I think it's pretty arrogant to decide who deserves what on our trail systems." "

"Routt County Riders President Kyle Pietras said the organization is in favor of Class 1 e-bikes on "trails, certainly on bike paths and around town." He added that the organization will "be along for the ride to help shape the future." "

Good to see a local MTB group coming out *for* Class 1 ebikes, as opposed to COPMOBA in Western CO and Trail Mix in Moab.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Hell yes.


----------



## ron t (Jun 15, 2018)

This quote is pure gold:

"It’s not people having issues with riders going too fast or things like that,” he said. “It’s people having issues with getting passed by somebody who they don’t think deserves it, which I think it’s pretty arrogant to decide who deserves what on our trail systems.”


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

While in Moab a few weeks ago locals told me that the BLM is concerned with safety and increased costs for search and rescue activities. They think that novices on rental ebikes will probably get slammed - and perhaps in far, far away trails that are hard to access.

Moab has technical terrain and I think they have a legitimate argument. (It was not a problem for me because I have 20+ years of experience and I know when to get off and walk my bike)

Is Steamboat Springs "less technical" and that is why ebikes are OK there?


----------



## JumpinMacaque (Jan 26, 2010)

There is mention of bike paths in this article too. Are these trails that connect town to BLM land or more used for commuting?


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

And of course Mike vandeman has been using this to push his toxic agenda yet again (check the comments)

https://www.steamboatpilot.com/news/ken-gold-e-bike-lets-me-ride-trails-again/


----------

